# Timing chain rattle??



## Paleosuperdave. (Aug 24, 2019)

Good evening gentlemen, I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4 turbo with a 120,000 miles on it. I recently replace the head gasket and when I put everything back together the timing was off a bit. I broke it back down went through the proper steps, set the timing and initially the car sounded great ,purring even. As I was giving it a test run, and I started to accelerate there was like this grinding like timing chain vibration rattle in there any time I put a load on it it's this grinding rattle sound that's coming from the timing chain area but it runs great maybe lacks some boost does anyone have any input. I broke it down and went through the steps three times as far as setting the timing. Is it possible to have it top dead center when cylinder 4 is supposed to be firing and I should be with cylinder one supposedly to be firing is there any kind of deviation there??? Any help would be appreciated guys. I did fail to mention after the first rattle episode I took it apart in one of the guide rails was broken, so I replace the guide rail for the timing chain put it all back together and still getting that rattle grinding sound upon putting a load on the motor but it stops after I get up around 2,000 RPM then it stops but it sounds brutal.sometimes when it goes into 2nd gear or 3rd gear it'll do it again but just not as long just while it's you know bog down in the lower RPMs so sometimes it'll be first second third gear or first and second it all depends on what amount of stress I'm putting on the motor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@jblackburn just posted this and it seems it could be the answer to this question:
Timing belt or chain


----------

